# E-Collar Questions/Feedback



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone have information on the Garmin (TT) E collars? I have and used TT for years, but haven't had the chance to use a Garmin since the buyout. Seen a Delta Sport XC one recently and I liked it. Collars are the same, but handhelds have definately changed.

How are they compared to Dogtra? E-Collar technologies? 

What is your go to and why? 

Enjoy the coming weekend.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Anyone have information on the Garmin (TT) E collars? I have and used TT for years, but haven't had the chance to use a Garmin since the buyout. Seen a Delta Sport XC one recently and I liked it. Collars are the same, but handhelds have definately changed.
> 
> How are they compared to Dogtra? E-Collar technologies?
> 
> ...


I can definately see this site has changed


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yep. Wish I could help you with your question but I'm not familiar with the Garmin.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Amy--24 said:


> As much as I believe that today’s e-collars are meant to be safe in normal uses, I don’t believe that they’re harmless. A tap on the shoulder may stop a dog when occasionally barking for attention, but it will not inhibit strong emotional reactions unless the stimulation is high enough to make an impression. Check out this amazing site,  I'm sure you will love this


Thanks for the reply, but Not Applicable to the question asked.


----------

